# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Ուսում Գերմանիայում

## Arisol

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, երևի ձեզանից ոմանք տեղյակ են DAAD կազմակեպության մասին, որն անց ա կացնում տարին մեկ անգամ լեզվի քննություն, այնուհետև կրթաթոշակ շնորհում:

Ինքս անցյալ տարի մասնակցել եմ էդ քննությանը և ստացել եմ կրթաթոշակ, և օգոստոս ամիսն անց եմ կացրել Դյուսելդորֆ քաղաքում, հաճախել եմ Հայնրիխ Հայնեի անվան համալսարանում գերմաներեն լեզվի կուրսեր, այնուհետև ստացել լեզվի համապատասխան մակարդակի սերտիֆիկատ:

Այս տարի ուզում եմ կրկին մասնակցել DAAD-ի քննությանը, բայց էս անգամ Գերմանիայում ուսումս շարունակելու, մագիստրոսի կոչում ստանալու համար:

Նախքան քննությանը մտնելը պետք ա լիքը փասթաթղթեր հանձնել, այդ թվում և հիմավորում, թե ինչի եմ ուզում գնալ ու հենց Գերմանիայում սովորել: Ամառային կուրսերի համար մեկը գրել էի, բայց դա լրիվ ուրիշ հիմնավորում էր, հիմա ավելի լուրջ և հստակ հիմնավորում ա պետք:

Միգուցե այստեղ կան մարդիկ, որոնք տեղյակ են, թե ինչ ձևով ա պետք գրել էդ հիմնավորումը, միգուցե կան հատուկ հիմնավորման ձևեր, ասյպես կոչված ստանդարտներ:

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, եթե կարող եք ինչ-որ բանով օգնել, ինչ-որ խորհուրդ տալ, ապա խնդրում եմ գրեք այստեղ, սա ոչ միայն ինձ օգնություն կլինի, այլ նաև շատ ուրիշներին, որոնք կամ էս տար կամ եկող տարիներին պատրաստվում են դիմել DAAD:

----------


## Arisol

Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, ոնց տեսնում եմ էս թեման անուշադրության մատնվեց... Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նախորդ գրառմանս, ապա մոռացեք դրա մասին, եթե հիմնավորման նամակի վերաբերյալ հարցեր լինեն ՝ դիմեք ինձ, կարող եմ օգնել, քանի որ մի քանի հատ արդեն գրել եմ:

Էս անգամ մի ուրիշ հարց ունեմ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր սովորում են Գերմանիայում կամ էլ դիմումներ են ուղարկել և շուտով պետք ա գնան սովորելու:

Ես մի քանի դիմում եմ ուղարկել համապատասխան դոկումենտների հետ մեկտեղ, բայց ինձնից հիմա պահանջում են մեր գնահատման սիստեմայի վերաբերյալ տեղեկանք և նորից իմ զաչետկան և ատտեստատը, դրանց թարգմանությունը նոտարով հաստատած, որն արդեն ուղարկել էի: Եթե որևէ մեկը տենց թուղթ ա ուղարկել, ապա, խնդրում եմ, ասացեք, թե որտեղից եք էդ թուղթը վերցրել: Զաչետկայիս և ատտեստատիս թարգմանության մեջ չեն նշել, թե որ թիվն ինչ ա նշանակում, հիմա չգիտեմ, արդյո՞ք կարիք կա նորից նոտարով թարգմանել և հաստատել էդ դոկումենտները՝ յուրաքանչյուր գնահատականի կողք գրելով լավ, բավարար և այլն, թե՞ բավարար ա ուղղակի էդ մի թուղթը՝ մեր գնահատման սիստեմի վերաբերյալ, ուղարկել:

----------


## Tornado

Arisol ջան, ինչքան հասկացա DAAD-ից ահագին տեղյակ ես: Մի հարց տամ. ասենք մեկը ուզում ա մասնակցի, բայց գերմաներենի ունակությունները շատ քիչ են, համարյա 0: Էս դեպքում հնարավոր ա ծրագրին մասնակցել? :Think:  
Նախօրոք մերսի :Wink:

----------


## Arisol

Դա կախված ա, թե ինչի համար ա ուզում մասնակցի: Եթե առաջին կուրսն արդեն ավարտել ա և ուզում ա դիմի իրանց ամառային լեզվի կուրսերի համար Գերմանիայում, էդ դեպքում գոնե առաջնային մակարդակի գերմաներենի իմացություն ա պետք, այսինքն A1: Իսկ են դեպքում, եթե մագիստրատուրայի համար ա ուզում դիմել, էդ ժամանակ B2-ից ոչ պակաս պետք ա լինի: Դիմումներն ընդունվում են մինչև հոկտեմբերի 31-ը, նոյեմբերի սկզբին էլ լինում ա լեզվի քննությունը: Բայց եթե լավ անգլերեն գիտի, ապա անգլերենով էլ կարա դիմի: Մանրամասն տեղեկությունների համար մտեք http://www.daad.am/ :

----------

Tornado (23.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, ոնց տեսնում եմ էս թեման անուշադրության մատնվեց... Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նախորդ գրառմանս, ապա մոռացեք դրա մասին, եթե հիմնավորման նամակի վերաբերյալ հարցեր լինեն ՝ դիմեք ինձ, կարող եմ օգնել, քանի որ մի քանի հատ արդեն գրել եմ:
> 
> Էս անգամ մի ուրիշ հարց ունեմ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր սովորում են Գերմանիայում կամ էլ դիմումներ են ուղարկել և շուտով պետք ա գնան սովորելու:
> 
> Ես մի քանի դիմում եմ ուղարկել համապատասխան դոկումենտների հետ մեկտեղ, բայց ինձնից հիմա պահանջում են մեր գնահատման սիստեմայի վերաբերյալ տեղեկանք և նորից իմ զաչետկան և ատտեստատը, դրանց թարգմանությունը նոտարով հաստատած, որն արդեն ուղարկել էի: Եթե որևէ մեկը տենց թուղթ ա ուղարկել, ապա, խնդրում եմ, ասացեք, թե որտեղից եք էդ թուղթը վերցրել: Զաչետկայիս և ատտեստատիս թարգմանության մեջ չեն նշել, թե որ թիվն ինչ ա նշանակում, հիմա չգիտեմ, արդյո՞ք կարիք կա նորից նոտարով թարգմանել և հաստատել էդ դոկումենտները՝ յուրաքանչյուր գնահատականի կողք գրելով լավ, բավարար և այլն, թե՞ բավարար ա ուղղակի էդ մի թուղթը՝ մեր գնահատման սիստեմի վերաբերյալ, ուղարկել:


դա ընդամենը մի թուղթ է որը թարգմանում է մեր գնահատման սիստեմը գերմանականի, ինչքան գիտեմ ԴԱԱԴի կայքում պետք է լինի, իսկ եթե չլինի դիմի ԴԱԱԴին իրանք պետք է որ ունենան, ժամանակին ունեին.

հաջողություն քո գործերին, էլի հարցեր լինի դիմի, կփորձեմ օգնել :Smile:

----------

Tornado (23.04.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Arisol ջան, ինչքան հասկացա DAAD-ից ահագին տեղյակ ես: Մի հարց տամ. ասենք մեկը ուզում ա մասնակցի, բայց գերմաներենի ունակությունները շատ քիչ են, համարյա 0: Էս դեպքում հնարավոր ա ծրագրին մասնակցել? 
> Նախօրոք մերսի


Գերմանիայում կան Մաստերս բազմաթիվ կուրսեր, որոնց դասավանդումը միայն անգլերեն լեզվով է, այս պարագայում գերմաներենը պարտադիր չէ, բայց առաջնային մակարդակի իմացությունը չի խանգարի

նայեք, կարող է օգտակար լինել

----------

Tornado (23.04.2010)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Ժող սովորում եմ ԵՊՀ Ֆիզիկայի ֆակուլտետում: Անգլերենիս գիտելիքները 0++ են: Երբ անգլերենն հոյակապ տիրապետեմ ինչ տարբերակներ կան կրթությունս Գերմանիայում(թեկուզ մեկ ուրիշ երկրում)  շարունակելու: Կա՞ որևէ մեկը որ այս մասնագիտությամբ արտասահմանում ինչ որ հաջողությունների է հասել

----------


## Askalaf

> Ժող սովորում եմ ԵՊՀ Ֆիզիկայի ֆակուլտետում: Անգլերենիս գիտելիքները 0++ են: Երբ անգլերենն հոյակապ տիրապետեմ ինչ տարբերակներ կան կրթությունս Գերմանիայում (թեկուզ մեկ ուրիշ երկրում)  շարունակելու: Կա՞ որևէ մեկը որ այս մասնագիտությամբ արտասահմանում ինչ որ հաջողությունների է հասել


Եթե մագիստրատուրան ավարտես ու գոնե խոսակցական մակարդակի անգլերեն իմանաս կարող ես այստեղ նայել։
Ամիսը 400$ -ի կարգի թոշակն ապահովված է ամբողջ ուսման ընթացքում, իսկ ուսումը չորս տարի է։
Եթե բախտդ բերի ղեկավարիդ հարցում, հնարավոր է նաև գրանտի շրջանակներում կողքից ավելին վաստակել։  :Wink:

----------

Պոզիտրոն (09.11.2010)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Եթե մագիստրատուրան ավարտես ու գոնե խոսակցական մակարդակի անգլերեն իմանաս կարող ես այստեղ նայել։
> Ամիսը 400$ -ի կարգի թոշակն ապահովված է ամբողջ ուսման ընթացքում, իսկ ուսումը չորս տարի է։
> Եթե բախտդ բերի ղեկավարիդ հարցում, հնարավոր է նաև գրանտի շրջանակներում կողքից ավելին վաստակել։


Հիմա 2-րդ կուրսում եմ: Այսինքն առաջարկում ես չշտապել?

----------


## Askalaf

Դու ես որոշողը, կարող ես հիմա էլ փորձել (Erasmus և այլն), բայց եթե անգլերենին լավ չես տիրապետում, ոչինչ չի ստացվի։

----------

Պոզիտրոն (09.11.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ժող սովորում եմ ԵՊՀ Ֆիզիկայի ֆակուլտետում: Անգլերենիս գիտելիքները 0++ են: Երբ անգլերենն հոյակապ տիրապետեմ ինչ տարբերակներ կան կրթությունս Գերմանիայում(թեկուզ մեկ ուրիշ երկրում)  շարունակելու: Կա՞ որևէ մեկը որ այս մասնագիտությամբ արտասահմանում ինչ որ հաջողությունների է հասել


Առաջին հերթին սկսի անգլերեն սովորել: Ինչքան լավ իմանաս էնքան լավ: Եթե ուզում ես մասնակգետ դառնաս, անգլերենի իմացությունը պարտադիր է: 
Ամբողջ ժամանակակից գրականությունը անգլերեն է: Քանի 2-րդ կուրս ես 2 տարում ահագին կսովորես, հետո արդեն կմտածես արտասահմանում ուսում ստանալու մասին:

----------

Kita (09.11.2010), Պոզիտրոն (09.11.2010)

----------


## pispers

> Հարգելի ակումբցիներ, ոնց տեսնում եմ էս թեման անուշադրության մատնվեց... Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նախորդ գրառմանս, ապա մոռացեք դրա մասին, եթե հիմնավորման նամակի վերաբերյալ հարցեր լինեն ՝ դիմեք ինձ, կարող եմ օգնել, քանի որ մի քանի հատ արդեն գրել եմ:
> 
> Էս անգամ մի ուրիշ հարց ունեմ էն մարդկանց, ովքեր սովորում են Գերմանիայում կամ էլ դիմումներ են ուղարկել և շուտով պետք ա գնան սովորելու:
> 
> Ես մի քանի դիմում եմ ուղարկել համապատասխան դոկումենտների հետ մեկտեղ, բայց ինձնից հիմա պահանջում են մեր գնահատման սիստեմայի վերաբերյալ տեղեկանք և նորից իմ զաչետկան և ատտեստատը, դրանց թարգմանությունը նոտարով հաստատած, որն արդեն ուղարկել էի: Եթե որևէ մեկը տենց թուղթ ա ուղարկել, ապա, խնդրում եմ, ասացեք, թե որտեղից եք էդ թուղթը վերցրել: Զաչետկայիս և ատտեստատիս թարգմանության մեջ չեն նշել, թե որ թիվն ինչ ա նշանակում, հիմա չգիտեմ, արդյո՞ք կարիք կա նորից նոտարով թարգմանել և հաստատել էդ դոկումենտները՝ յուրաքանչյուր գնահատականի կողք գրելով լավ, բավարար և այլն, թե՞ բավարար ա ուղղակի էդ մի թուղթը՝ մեր գնահատման սիստեմի վերաբերյալ, ուղարկել:


Ես իմ դիպլոմը, միջուկի հետ թարգմանել եմ տվել Բրյուսվի համալսարանում։ Հենց դասախոսներն էին թարգմանում, և ուսումնական մասն էլ հաստատում էր։ Բայց լավ կանես հենց ԴԱԱԴ-ում հարցնես։ Նրանք գերմաներեն ամբիոնի հետ համագործակցում են, և ճիշտ ճանապարհ ցույց կտան։

----------


## Kita

> Ես իմ դիպլոմը, միջուկի հետ թարգմանել եմ տվել Բրյուսվի համալսարանում։ Հենց դասախոսներն էին թարգմանում, և ուսումնական մասն էլ հաստատում էր։ Բայց լավ կանես հենց ԴԱԱԴ-ում հարցնես։ Նրանք գերմաներեն ամբիոնի հետ համագործակցում են, և ճիշտ ճանապարհ ցույց կտան։


Իսկ ինքը արդեն գերմանիայում է :Jpit:

----------


## pispers

> Իսկ ինքը արդեն գերմանիայում է


Է, դե ավելի լավ  :Smile:  Իսկ ո՞ ր քաղաքում։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժող, DAAD-ի հարցազրույցի ժամանակ ի՞նչ կարգի հարցեր են տալիս:

----------


## akellan

Ինձ նույպես հետաքրքրում է DAAD-ի հարցազրույցի հարցերը, եթե դժվար չի գրեք:

----------


## akellan

> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա նախորդ գրառմանս, ապա մոռացեք դրա մասին, եթե հիմնավորման նամակի վերաբերյալ հարցեր լինեն ՝ դիմեք ինձ, կարող եմ օգնել, քանի որ մի քանի հատ արդեն գրել եմ:


Որ խնդրեմ չես ասի թե ինչպես է պետք գրել հիմնավորման նամակ:

----------


## Evgens

Հարգելի ակումբի անդամներ, ես սովորում եմ բժշկականում և ուզում եմ շարունակել այլ երկրում, ավելի շատ Գերմանիայում: Իմ մասնագիտությամբ մի փոքր դժվար է, բայց գերմաներեն չգիտեմ: Կուզեի իմանալ, թե ինչպես կարող եմ իմ մասնագիտությամբ շարունակել ուսումս այլ երկրում.. նախապես շնորհակալություն..  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարգելի ակումբի անդամներ, ես սովորում եմ բժշկականում և ուզում եմ շարունակել այլ երկրում, ավելի շատ Գերմանիայում: Իմ մասնագիտությամբ մի փոքր դժվար է, բայց գերմաներեն չգիտեմ: Կուզեի իմանալ, թե ինչպես կարող եմ իմ մասնագիտությամբ շարունակել ուսումս այլ երկրում.. նախապես շնորհակալություն..


Եթե բժշկականում ես սովորում, ապա ցավակցում եմ. ոչ մի տեղ չես կարող ուսումդ շարունակել: Կամ պետք է լրիվ զրոյից սկսես, կամ ուզածդ երկրում իրենց պետական լեզվով տաժանակիր քննություն հանձնես:

----------

Albus (27.02.2011)

----------


## Evgens

> Եթե բժշկականում ես սովորում, ապա ցավակցում եմ. ոչ մի տեղ չես կարող ուսումդ շարունակել: Կամ պետք է լրիվ զրոյից սկսես, կամ ուզածդ երկրում իրենց պետական լեզվով տաժանակիր քննություն հանձնես:


shat shnoprhakal em ,bayc mi ban el kuzenayi harcnel..kap chuni vor hima usman dzev@ poxvel e bjhshkakanum?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> shat shnoprhakal em ,bayc mi ban el kuzenayi harcnel..kap chuni vor hima usman dzev@ poxvel e bjhshkakanum?


Ոչ: 

Քեզ դեռ նկատողություն չե՞ն արել լատինատառ գրելու համար: Ինձ թվում է՝ արել են: Խնդրում եմ՝ լեզուս հարգիր

----------

Sagittarius (28.02.2011)

----------


## Evgens

:Smile: Արել են...ես մոռացել էի...շատ մերսի..

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Արել են...ես մոռացել էի...շատ մերսի..


Ժող սովորում եմ ԵՊՀ Ֆիզֆակ 2-րդ կուրս:Ուզում եմ ուսումս շարունակել(սկսել :Jpit:  Գերմանիայում: Հիմա ինձ հետաքրքիր է ինչ է պետք դրա համար: Հաշվարկներիս համաձայն մի 2 տարուց եմ ուզում գնամ: Գիտեմ շատերն են ֆիզֆակից գնացել հենց Գերմանիա: Ամեն ինչ նոր սկսելու ժամանակն է ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք ինչ պարապեմ ինչպես......:

----------


## ivy

> Ժող սովորում եմ ԵՊՀ Ֆիզֆակ 2-րդ կուրս:Ուզում եմ ուսումս շարունակել(սկսել Գերմանիայում: Հիմա ինձ հետաքրքիր է ինչ է պետք դրա համար: Հաշվարկներիս համաձայն մի 2 տարուց եմ ուզում գնամ: Գիտեմ շատերն են ֆիզֆակից գնացել հենց Գերմանիա: Ամեն ինչ նոր սկսելու ժամանակն է ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտաք ինչ պարապեմ ինչպես......:


Նախ, պիտի որոշես, թե ինչ մասնագիտությամբ ես ուզում սովորել և ինչ լեզվով. Գերմանիայում կարելի է և գերմաներենով սովորել, և անգլերենով (անձամբ ես անգլերենով եմ սովորել): Հենց դա որոշես, սկսիր ինտերնետում փնտրել համապատասխան ֆակուլտետներ, որտեղ քո ուզած մասնագիտությամբ և լեզվով կուրսեր կան: Նայիր, թե ինչ պահանջներ ունեն ընդունվելու համար, և սկսիր պատրաստվել՝ ըստ իրենց պահանջների: Կրթաթոշակի համար կարելի է DAAD-ի երևանյան գրասենյակ դիմել, սակայն պարզ է, որ դա բուն ընդունելությունը չի, այլ միայն ֆինասնական օգնությունը. բուհեր ընտրելն ու դիմելը առանձին գործընթաց է, որը պիտի ինքնուրույն անես:

----------

Պոզիտրոն (01.03.2011)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Նախ, պիտի որոշես, թե ինչ մասնագիտությամբ ես ուզում սովորել և ինչ լեզվով. Գերմանիայում կարելի է և գերմաներենով սովորել, և անգլերենով (անձամբ ես անգլերենով եմ սովորել): Հենց դա որոշես, սկսիր ինտերնետում փնտրել համապատասխան ֆակուլտետներ, որտեղ քո ուզած մասնագիտությամբ և լեզվով կուրսեր կան: Նայիր, թե ինչ պահանջներ ունեն ընդունվելու համար, և սկսիր պատրաստվել՝ ըստ իրենց պահանջների: Կրթաթոշակի համար կարելի է DAAD-ի երևանյան գրասենյակ դիմել, սակայն պարզ է, որ դա բուն ընդունելությունը չի, այլ միայն ֆինասնական օգնությունը. բուհեր ընտրելն ու դիմելը առանձին գործընթաց է, որը պիտի ինքնուրույն անես:


Դե հենց նման հարցերում խորհրդի կարիք ունեմ: Ո՞ր լեզուն է ավելի հեռանկարային էս հարցում:

----------


## ivy

> Դե հենց նման հարցերում խորհրդի կարիք ունեմ: Ո՞ր լեզուն է ավելի հեռանկարային էս հարցում:


Դե Գերմանիայում բնականաբար գերմաներենով ավելի հեռանկարային է սովորելը. անգլերենով քիչ են ֆակուլտետները: Բայց դե պիտի կողմնորոշվես ըստ նրա, թե որ լեզուն գիտես:

----------


## Lousy

խնդրում եմ ինձ մի փոքր կպատմեք DAAD  ծրագրի մասին : Ուզում եմ ամռանը գնամ Գերմանիա: մի քիչ Գերմաներեն գիտեմ: Ողղակի չգիտեմ ինչ է պահանջվելու ու չգիտեմ ինչից սկսեմ

----------


## Angelochek Pushisti

Բարև բոլորին, մի բան հարցնեմ ինչ որ մեկը Գյոթեի ինսիտուտում քնություն հանձնել է, խնդրում եմ պատասխան  եք?

----------

